# BRUSSELS and MADRID by Vecais Sakarnis



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

I have to pause my other threads and start to post pics while still fresh memories from my trip to Brussels and Madrid - both of them were really great. In overall, I spent about 1,5 days in Brussels and 4 days in Madrid and took about 1500 photos from which best part I will try to show here. So, this will be long-term thread revealing what I saw in these cities and few other views between. 

*1. Breakfast in Riga airport* - here, on the second floor is a good "Lido" eating-place which is adapted here to more international choice (basically, "Lido" is serving more of Latvian cuisine in Latvia, but it's adapting to local tastes in countries where it has opened it's restaurants). So, this meal was something close to traditional English breakfasts - just what I need from mornings. It costed about 4 Euros and it was cheapest meal in all my trip, because both in Belgium and Spain I couldn't find a meal below 7 EUR.










*2.* Up above and looking down to *Latvia countryside*.










3. I think it's *Bornholm* - Danish island on the Baltic sea.










4. Some other Danish or maybe German island with close to beach looking even a bit tropical. I observed that clouds mostly stays above land areas, keeping sea free of them.










5. Now we can start "Guess the city" here.  I have no idea what is this one. Maybe you know? Maybe even live in it?










6. Another city which we could decode here:










7. Some countryside most probably in Western Germany:










8.










*9. Charleroi airport* (about 60 km from Brussels) has completely changed since I was there first time in 2005. The old small terminal has been closed and the new one opened instead. However, it is already outdated. CRL growth has been so rapid (last year - 32%, in 2009 - 33%) that it has exceeded it's capacity again (last year it had 5 195 372 passengers). And that can be felt when there - airport were overcrowded almost 24 hours a day (I spend my last day-night there).










*10. *CRL has developed also very solid airport city around it and it's called very proudly as "aeropolis".










*11.* And now we have arrived in *Brussels.* There are some interesting modern buildings around the Midi (Brussels-south) station.










12.










13.










14. Brussels isn't a bicycle-city, I saw few bicyclists there. Rather weird, especially when knowing nearby Netherland's passion to cycling.










15. One thing which surprised me here - how these trees looked so freshly green like in April. How that's achieved?










16. I was surprised also about the vast areas built by this type of lovely houses in Brussels. This is already outside centre, but they still continues for kilometres. How old are they - really pre-WW2?










*To be continued...*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Brussels isn't a bike-friendly city indeed. But number cyclist increase the last decade and infrastructure is improving. Most flemish cities are much more bike-friendly. You'll see lots of bikes in Ghent, Bruges, Louvain, Antwerp and smaller cities. Not like in Dutch or Danish cities, more like in some German cities.


Vecais Sakarnis said:


> I was surprised also about the vast areas built by this type of lovely houses in Brussels. This is already outside centre, but they still continues for kilometres. How old are they - really pre-WW2?


There are hundreds of that kind of streets an tenthousands of such houses in Brussels. Most of them are built at the end of the 19th and the first half of the 20th century. Before WW II, indeed.

Nice pictures anyway. Love them so far! kay:
Pitty you don't stayed some longer in Brussels.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great start there mate! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

17.










18.










19.










20. Impressive building next to station










21. I spotted this unusual painting on one of buildings walls. Later, on my plane to Madrid in Ryanair magazine I red that these are some popular Belgish comic characters Tin Tin.










22. 










23.










24.










25. Moving farther, closer to centre, those historical buildings. 










26.










27. I really like when buildings are different in colours.










28. Click to see this pano larger:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice photos.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice pictures! Good job


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed! Keep them coming!


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 17.
> 
> 21. I spotted this unusual painting on one of buildings walls. Later, on my plane to Madrid in Ryanair magazine I red that these are some popular Belgish comic characters Tin Tin.


Yup, that's Tintin and Milou!






Beautiful pics, btw!!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

29. 










30. Every city has it's "basic" architecture, and these houses are the "backbone" of Brussels. I believe that this "backbone" architecture defines and makes the city much more significantly than few grand top-objects. In this case, Brussels is lucky, imo. Should be cosy to live in such areas. Btw, what's called their architecture style/-s?










31. 










32.










33. 










34.










35. Black cars army. Black cars very popular in Brussels? 










36. 










37.










38. Boulevard Maurice Lemonnier which farther changes it's name, is one of main streets in Brussels centre










39.










40.










41.










42. On of metro stations


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures and iidea of the thread.

It seems you caught good weather in Brussels which makes the pictures full of light.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice and uniquely designed modern midrises.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

43.










44.










45.










46.










47. It seems there another comic painted on the wall










48. Looks like a Paris here:










49.










50.










51.










52.










53.










54.










55. Interesting - lanterns beaming in daytime.










56.










57.










58.










59.










60.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pictures! kay:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks, Benonie!

61.










62.










63.










64.










65.










66.










67.










68. Grand place was prepared for an impressive event in evening - a medieval festival










69.










70.










71.










72.










73.










Next update will be after about a week here, as I'm going to another trip...


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pictures! You managed to capture Brussels great. Not only the touristic area's but also the pics where you can see the rund down row-homes are a part of Brussels. Nice!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Oké, we'll be patient and wait for the next serial. Hope you have a nice trip again!


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Benonie said:


> There are hundreds of that kind of streets an tenthousands of such houses in Brussels. Most of them are built at the end of the 19th and the first half of the 20th century. Before WW II, indeed.


And lots of other Belgian towns have similar buildings. It is a truly Belgian style 


I agree with the comments above: this is a wonderful thread with amazing photos. I will return for more!


----------



## KennethDK (Jul 15, 2011)

I love it! You are lucky that you were in Brussels when the weather was good.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The weather in Brussels was excellent and sunny in spring. 
Unfortunately, summer is grey and often wet....


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Next pics!

74.










75.










76. Brussels most famous shopping arcade










77. 










78. She-cats...










79. This is some university building. Got attracted by green color and design










80. Very coherent architecture










81. This kind of buildings reminds me some Fascist architecture in Italy










82. One of Brussels most famous buildings - cathedral of St. Michael and St. Gudula. It is considered to be the most outstanding example of Brabant Gothic style.










83.










84.










85.










86.










87. Fountain with rainbow










88. Another landmark - Royal palace of Brussels


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

You really know how to capture the touristic hotspots of a city. kay:

The fascistic-looking building on picture 81 is a wing of the National Bank of Belgium, which has got a classic facade on the other side. It's part of failed urbanisation after they destroyed a big part of the old town to built a north-south railwayjunction in the first half of the 20th century.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice pictures once again!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

89. 2 shots of the street behind which my hotel was located - Rue Royale










90.










91. Now we are moving to EU institutions modern quarters. Along the Rue Belliard it's all in concrete, steel and glass. The stream of traffic between.










92. Building with green plants immediately stands out here 










93.










94.










95. Buildings at European parliament










96. EU is a bit like empire, so this is 20th Century Imperial style - huge, monumental buildings like all empires likes to build. Of course, I understand the practical need for it - somehow all those deputies and commissioners has to be housed.










97.










98. Sky bridges to navigate from one building to another without going outside.










99.










100. "European parliament" in all EU languages. In Latvian it is "Eiropas parlaments". Find yours!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

89 and 94, brilliant shots!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The best thing about Brussels is the Art-Nouveau districts to the south of the city centre (St Gillis, Ixelles), did you make it there? Nice photos so far. kay:


----------



## Filou (May 6, 2008)

Nice! 

Ik like your pictures. Thank you for capturing my city in such an interesting way! :cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

El_Greco said:


> The best thing about Brussels is the Art-Nouveau districts to the south of the city centre (St Gillis, Ixelles), did you make it there? Nice photos so far. kay:


Sadly I wasn't in Art Nouveau districts... I'm already frustrated about that, but I was somehow forgot that Brussels also has Art Nouveau, and in tourist sites and brochures I saw, it wasn't very accented. Well, but I hope it won't be long time before I return to Brussels, because Charleroi is one of cheapest and most connected Ryanair airports.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

101.










102.










103. This modern building was very cosy and human-friendly compared to all others in this area.










104.










105.










106. European Commission headquarters - Berlaymont










107. Countless cars and almost no people on this street


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ah Rue de la loi/Wetstraat, that street is always grid locked. The whole area is a disaster to go through by car. Rue Belliard is another such street you showed in your other post. You managed to capture that in quite an impressive picture


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah, I love the way you capture the city. Allthough you almostdidn't leave the classic tourist parts, you took pictures as you know Brussels well and as you've come there on a regular base.
The beautifull art nouveau and belle epoque districts are somewhat hidden for the fast visitors. Just like in Riga you really have to make an effort to find them.
Maybe next time a Brussels' forummember can guide you to places like Schaarbeek, Saint-Gilis, Elsene or Etterbeek etc....


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

108. Beautiful building close to Justice palace. Palace itself was in renovation process (btw, it's interesting that also in Madrid Palace of Justice were being renovated).










109.










110.










111. So massive commieblocks could be more appropriate to Moscow or Shanghai, not Brussels:










112.










113.










114.










115.










116. There was some medieval festival happening exactly on that evening when I was there. It was great, actually one of my best experiences in Brussels. Differently dressed groups of people went in march in city's streets and played different rythms of ancient music - I could feel real medieval atmosphere, it was easy to imagine how it happened in those times. It seems she played some princess...but dressed too simple for that...? 










117.










118. 










119. These girls were tired of me and some other guy who took several photos of them 










120. The central performance happened in Grand Place










121.










122.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Yeah, I love the way you capture the city. Allthough you almostdidn't leave the classic tourist parts, you took pictures as you know Brussels well and as you've come there on a regular base.
> The beautifull art nouveau and belle epoque districts are somewhat hidden for the fast visitors. Just like in Riga you really have to make an effort to find them.
> Maybe next time a Brussels' forummember can guide you to places like Schaarbeek, Saint-Gilis, Elsene or Etterbeek etc....


I somewhere red that main Art Nouveau district in Brussels is Louise...?

Yeah, Riga also somehow don't advertise Albert street and other Art Nouveau places on the same level as Old Town, and I dunno why. But Brussels, as it seems, don't advertise them at all.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

This time we see pics of Brussels at evening and night. I haven't tripod so not all night pics will be perfectly sharp, however I think most of them turned out nice. 

123. Another thing I love about Brussels is it's famous foods - fruit beer and waffles. I didn't manage to enjoy a real, hot waffle though (another reason to return to Brussels) but I tasted a cherry beer in one of Old Town's street bars. This cherry beer (kriek - it goes by this name in menus) was tasty, honestly, didn't tasted much like beer, but great. There are some local versions of "cherry beer" in Latvia, but they are just awful compared to this one.










124. Apparently a family - mother who works in one of Old Town's small cosy shops, and a father with a child. 










125. Another sweets shop.










126. Different local beer brands










127. Brussels main streets were quite lively at night, but not as half as lively as Madrid's 










128. These buildings reminds me Three Brothers in Riga. 










129.










130. Kebabs are one of cheapest options to eat in any city.










131. 










132. Cosy summer's nightlife










133. I liked that quite many buildings were illuminated at night.. Something we could learn from Brussels in Riga...










134.










135. ...but this was especially impressive. The colours of lights in windows changed there.










136. Power flu? Sounds weird enough in English 










137.










138. Cinema










139.










140. Yes, Brussels is metropolis 










141. "Brussels Manhattan" at night. We will visit it next day.










142. Beautiful church with beautiful roof... And especially beautiful at night. I have to say, Brussels in whole looks best at night. 










143. Street where my hotel located. Here I get absolutely amazed by the tone of street light. The light was absolutely white (maybe my photo don't show it precisely) - it was so much more beautiful than the yellow/red tones we are used here.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Very nice pictures! Well done!*

ps: Whenever you see those white lights, It's probably LED.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Awesome pictures! I still don't understand why people think Brussels is a boring city.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Because every-one thinks Brussels consists of glass and steel of the EU constitutions and there is nothing around it. A bit like I would see a US city. 10 blocks of glass and steel adn then suburbia, whil there are probably some other parts that are more interesting than downtown.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Your nightshots are even better than the dayshots! Even without tripot.
In one word: gorgeous! :applause:

And you seem to be better informed about the city than the everage Belgian citizen!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Filou (May 6, 2008)

These nightshots are awesome!
Thank you very much for sharing. :banana:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 120. The central performance happened in Grand Place


:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

definitely, a gret photo tour.
I really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

144. The same church as in #142 in daylight










145. Another cool palace-like building in the end of my hotel street to which sadly I hadn't time to get










146. Brussels offers also some hilly perspectives










147. 










148. A lonely Art Nouveau example










149.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

150. 










151. Too bad I didn't managed to visit this magnificent church - Basilika of Koekelberg - from distance it looked very impressive










152.










153.










154.










155. Low flying plane over Brussels centre










156. Dexia building










157.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

158. 










159. This building associates to me with early 20th Century, vaudeville era or something like that. Very charming.










160. But this building "warms up" us to Madrid... Because there 12-14 floor high historical buildings are common thing










161. Still, before Madrid we have some cool places to explore in Brussels. "Brussels Manhattan" - one of them. I liked the avenue with trees and pavements in between, glassy modern buildings on sides, just some shops or cafes always lacks in this type of districts 










162.










163.










164.










165.










166.










167.










168.










169.










170.










171.










172.










173.










174.










175.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice pictures!



Btw, this is the building of the Belgian State Security & Intelligence Service (our own little CIA) 


Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 167.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I didn't know that. It looks like that kind of building anyway... 

Fantastic end of your Brussels serial! Thanks for posting them. Vecais!


Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 161. Still, before Madrid we have some cool places to explore in Brussels. "Brussels Manhattan" - one of them. I liked the avenue with trees and pavements in between, glassy modern buildings on sides, just some shops or cafes always lacks in this type of districts


Indeed! After office hours it's dead over there. There should be more apartments, cafés, shops and even a leisure center. 

A pitty you didn't climb the dome of the Basilica. The views up there are stunning.


----------



## Bvaerrts (Aug 22, 2010)

Stunning pictures of Brussels!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

those are greatly designed modern crapers.
I can't wait to see that area grow in massiveness.


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Fantastic pics showing how diverse Brussels is kay:


----------



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)

And te second part, Madrid???, after 175 fantastic pictures of Brussels


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks, guys! I'm feeling inspiration to continue - soon, very soon...

Btw, there will be more about 20-30 pics from Brussels and then - it's Madrid's turn!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wonderful shots of Brussels - looks like a lovely city!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Pictures from Brussels symbol - Atomium, probably the second most famous Expo structure after Eiffel tower. 

176.










177.










178.










179. Inside, before elevator










180. Nice view over all the city is enjoyable from highest platform, because Atomium is located in one side (I guess, it's North-Eastern side) of Brussels. This should be a view to North, where as you see, after Expo complex the city already ends. It's quite a surprise to me, that areas around Expo complex haven't developed further for more than 50 years...










181. We are turning to West... What's that enormous "groundlicker" building? and how large it is?? 










182. Brussels red rooftops between green trees










183. Again back to Expo complex










184. Countryside 










185. View in direction to south (most of the city here)










186. Some massive blocks 










187. Another massive blocks










188. I just love these small, narrow houses, built tightly together - it is so cosy as the large, dense city environment can be!










189. Just look at them










190. Beautiful traffic ring below Atomium


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> It's quite a surprise to me, that areas around Expo complex haven't developed further for more than 50 years...


It's going to be completely redeveloped in the coming years (NEO-project):


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The expo-area is on the north western edge of Brussels, not north east.
Behind that quarter is the Flemish Region. Flanders will remain the region next to Brussels Capital Region as green and Flemish as possible.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

191.










192.










193. Brussels highrise quarter looks quite large from afar










194.










195.










196. Another cosy bunch of houses










197.










198. Mini Europe park - this will be our next and last stop in Brussels.










199. Panorama over all the city's central part










200.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Now we'll take a trip around all EU - it's most popular tourism object in Brussels, Mini Europe. There you can take a look at miniature buildings in scale of 1:25 - famous symbols of EU countries. 

201. Cosy cafes just before entrance..










202. Always nice to see something related to home. This signpost clearly shows that I'm right in the middle of my journey - 1500 km away from Riga and about the same distance still to go to Madrid.










203. Oil platform as a part of EU industrial symbols... 










204. Well, what could that be... UK parliament, I guess? 










205. 










206.










207.










208. Now we are visiting the corner devoted to Nordic & Baltic countries. This is Copenhagen, Denmark's capital.










209. Still CPH...










210. Stockholm represents itself with it's Towhnall building










211. And this is... Latvia. hno: To be honest, I was ashamed to see that Riga represents itself only with Liberty monument. The monument itself is great and it's a symbol of Latvia's independence, but here it is so small and Latvia's place looks so empty, that it leaves a pity boring impression. One could think that all Riga has to offer is this one monument, but there could be scale models of so many other splendid buildings from Riga, to name House of Blackheads, Dom and Peter's churches, Riga castle, National opera and Alberta street's Art Nouveau wonders just as a few of them. Who would get an idea to come to Riga after visiting it's place in Mini Europe? I think, noone. 










212. And now compare it to neighbouring Vilnius... Lithuanians knows how to represent their capital. A couple of Germans walked by there and said: "Das ist schones Stadt!" (This is beautiful city!). 










213.










214.










215.










216.










217. Well, Tallinn's representation wasn't much better than Riga's 










218. And this is Finland


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Last portion of Brussels pictures. 

219.










220.










221.










222.










223.










224.










225.










226.










227.










228.










229.










230.










231.










232.










233.










234.










235.










236.










237.










238.










239.










240.










241.










242.










243.










244.










245. Back to centre and then to Charleroi airport!


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

We are eager to see the pictures of madrid!


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

What a great photo tour. Can't wait to see Madrid.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Sorry for the long waiting, we are finally flying to Madrid! 



Pansori said:


> By just looking at the map and some other photos I got an impression that it is a very sophisticated and well planned city. I have never been there but I guess it would not be an overstatement to say that it is one of the best cities in Europe? Perhaps not as beautiful as Barcelona


Surely it is not an overstatement! Madrid is one of the grand cities of Europe, along with Paris, London, Vienna and few others in terms of architecture, but it has not only that - it has also the most active and beautiful nightlife I have seen, and, of course, it has also the most beautiful weather - I guess, only Athens can compete with Madrid in terms of amount of sunshine. 

Madrid left very positive impressions in my memory, similarly like Barcelona. I can't agree it's less beautiful than Barcelona - of course, it hasn't seaside and it hasn't Gaudi, but it has many other charming things which I hope you'll see in the next 300+ photos. 

This time you have just to be patient still a bit... Because in this post - on the way to Madrid, through airplane's window. But I hope you won't be disappointed because Spain's aerial views are also stunning!

246. First, there were a thick blanket of clouds over France...










247. Clouds were going on and on and I started to worry - do they really be over Spain too?










248. But no - about the time just as we crossed France-Spain border, the clouds miraculously disappeared...










249.










250. Maybe Spanish forumers can identify these places?










251. Interesting what is this town?










252. And this one?










253. Rather urbanised area - several towns not far from each other:










254.










255. Not far from Madrid there started mountains... I guess Madrid was strategically built behind them, due to military reasons?










256.










257.










258.










259.










260. We have landed on Madrid's only airport - but a huge one. Barajas.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Even your shots from the plane are great! kay:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

I would say picture 250 is From the outskirts of Alcalá de Henares and 251 from Segovia, the others (The rather urbanised area) should be Guadalajara and around. Great pictures by the way (Brussels included)


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

I forgot to say that the main reason why the location of the court was chosen was that has lots of water, that was in the middle of the peninsula and belonged to the mighty kingdom of Castille, that there was no bishop to get in trouble with the court (was in Toledo) and that it was a great hunting area which was the main hobbie of the king.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

No, Filandón, photography number 251 does not correspond to Segovia


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ actually I was doubting and now I realized its not. My bet now goes to Aranda del Duero but again Im not sure


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

However, in the picture 254 can see the following: 

The city on the right side of the photograph in the center, is Segovia (World Heritage), but only their newest part. 

The mountains on the left, the closest is the "Macizo de la Mujer Muerta" (Mass of Women Dead), with its unmistakable silhouette of a reclining woman. 

In the center of the left side we can see the Ponton reservoir, and onset depression is the Eresma River, which goes a long throat. 

The villages we see are Palazuelos de Eresma and Tabanera del Monte (united), Trescasas, San Cristobal de Segovia, Cabanillas del Monte, Tizneros and Torrecaballeros.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

In the picture 257 we see the Pinilla Reservoir and the villages of Lozoya, Pinilla del Valle, Alameda del Valle and Canencia


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 236.


It is the Royal Seat of San Lorenzo de El Escorial, in Madrid


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Filandon said:


> I would say picture 250 is From the outskirts of Alcalá de Henares and 251 from Segovia, the others (The rather urbanised area) should be Guadalajara and around. Great pictures by the way (Brussels included)


No, I think they are not important towns, Segovia and Alcalá are bigger cities, the second has more than 200.000 inh.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Pavlemadrid said:


> No, I think they are not important towns, Segovia and Alcalá are bigger cities, the second has more than 200.000 inh.


Pavlemadrid, Segovia is a wonderful city, but never a bigger city, has only 55,000 inhabitants.

The picture 253 is also Segovia.

If they are correlated, the picture 250 could never be Alcalá de Henares.

The picture 251 can not be Aranda de Duero, the river Duero not appear anywhere.

The picture 258 is Canencia village.

The pictures 255 and 256 is Peñalara Mountain.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Edit


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Segovia is not a great city but it's bigger than the town in picture 251, I was comparing Segovia with that town.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo tour once again; i will wait to see photos from Madrid


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

261. When I arrived from Barajas airport in late evening and came out of underground after 30 minutes journey with metro (metro line goes until the airport!) I arrived... in a vortex of life. Streets were full of streams of cars, people enjoying the summer's night and mighty, wonderful buildings... The first impression was just mindblowing. 










262. 










263. I left my bag in my hostel right behind this famous highrise building and went on a "short" night-walk which turned out at least 2 hours long...










264. Not far from here I experienced a funny moment - one Spanish girl (apparently arrived from some other place of Spain) asked me whether I know Madrid well... I had to answer that I'm just arrived here myself 










265. Just around the corner and a bit forward, my mouth left open-wide... Completely accidentally, I was stumbled upon a Royal palace of Madrid










266.










267.










268.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Just stunning pictures. I did this :lol::lol::lol: when I read about the girl you met. I think she just wanted to "show you" Madrid ... a very friendly girl, you see :lol::lol::lol:

But its true, a city is not only the arquitecture but also the people and energy it has.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

JAVICUENCA said:


> Just stunning pictures. I did this :lol::lol::lol: when I read about the girl you met. I think she just wanted to "show you" Madrid ... a very friendly girl, you see :lol::lol::lol:


She actually looked really confused, as if she would search for some place and don't know where it is. 

But in case if you are right, then it's just huge difference between relationship culture in Latvia and Spain which didn't let me catch the hint. Here it would be rather unimaginable - so open and friendly approach. Are such cases of "acquaintances on street" regular in Spain?


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> She actually looked really confused, as if she would search for some place and don't know where it is.
> 
> But in case if you are right, then it's just huge difference between relationship culture in Latvia and Spain which didn't let me catch the hint. Here it would be rather unimaginable - so open and friendly approach. Are such cases of "acquaintances on street" regular in Spain?


Well, it doesn´t happen everyday. But maybe a group of girls after having had a couple of drinks can talk to more guys and invite them to have more drinks together in a disco and...who knows.

When people is drunk maybe it can happen.
But it seems your girl was really lost.
A girl alone usually wouldn´t do it unless she is really really drunk which doesn´t seem the case. In Spain people goes out a lot but usually in groups.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful photos....:cheers1:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

314. Impressive lunapark










315.










316.










317.










318.










319.










320.










321. A look into Royal castle's garden










322.










323. The castle itself - in day time










324. 










325.










326.










327.










328.










329.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> I'm sure Madrid's commieblock areas should be more modern and renovated than commieblock districts here.


I was very surprised by just how nice these tower block districts look. We should all take lessons from Madrid on how to create pleasant environments.


----------



## Cardachon (May 30, 2011)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> . I think commieblocks should be painted in white, yellow, green, red, orange and all other cheerful colors, not brown, grey or black.


Watching the pictures I can't see commieblocks painted in brown. I just see commies in local natural bricks colour with no paint. But maybe I'm wrong. 

Anyway congratulations for your amazing pictures. Really brilliant.


----------



## Cacouk (Apr 23, 2011)

balthazar said:


> :cheers:


Very nice pictures! congrat's!


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> I have to pause my other threads and start to post pics while still fresh memories from my trip to Brussels and Madrid - both of them were really great. In overall, I spent about 1,5 days in Brussels and* 4 days in Madrid and took about 1500 photos* from which best part I will try to show here. So, this will be long-term thread revealing what I saw in these cities and few other views between.


Where are the rest of the pics of Madrid? :cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Let's continue...

330. It could be interesting to know - how large percentage of Old Town's buildings are inhabited and how many are hostels, hotels, offices, etc? Here in Riga just a small part of Old Town's buildings are apartments but it looks like that Madrid's Old Town is real living space.










331. This is Madrid's opera. Why the benches empty? Well, it's too hot to sit there.










332.










333.










334. Old Town mixes up with streets of newer (~100 years old) architecture. Btw, why this building has those ugly green covers? It looks in perfect shape!










335. Colourful walls










336.










337. Such cosy squares popping up here and there. 










338. 










339. One of main and busy Madrid's pedestrian streets. As you see, they've installed sunshades over it. Someone from Northern countries could find it weird, but in Madrid where is abundance of sun and hotness, it's almost necessity.










340. Plaza de Mayor in daytime










341.










342.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

yes, lot of people live in de old part of the city in Madrid, and is really expensive, because everyone wants to live in the center, because is the kind of life that people loves in madrid


beautiful and amazing pictures!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful pics....:cheers1:


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Let's continue...
> 
> 330. It could be interesting to know - how large percentage of Old Town's buildings are inhabited and how many are hostels, hotels, offices, etc? Here in Riga just a small part of Old Town's buildings are apartments but it looks like that Madrid's Old Town is real living space.


You may have noticed that most of the CBD doesn't lie in the old town, or at least that most of the old town isn't within the CBD. The old town is huge after all (more than 5 sq. km). You could say that more than 80% of the buildings there contain dwellings and that about 60-80% of those dwellings are permanently inhabited. But anyway, most of buildings have mixed uses, that's typically Southern European in general and it's particularly true in the old towns over there.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

343. 










344. Chocolate and sweet shops looked very similar to ones in Brussels, actually










345. Just an unusual wall










346.










347.










348.










349.










350. We are approaching some amazing architecture










351.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^I love this area of Madrid!


----------



## myfanshionmy (Nov 21, 2011)

TAOISEACH ENDA Kenny said he had not changed his mind on his demand for an inquiry into the killing of Belfast solicitor Pat Finucane.
“All parties in the House unanimously called for an inquiry based on the findings of Judge Peter Cory and the wishes of the family,” he added. “That is the position.”


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Great city - the European capital


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Continuing to walk in this truly amazing city in a hot and 100% sunny July's day...

352.










353.










354.










355.










356.










357.










358.










359.










360.










361.










362.










363.










364.










365.










366.










367.










368.










369. Where the grand streets meets...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

completly amazing pictures!


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

beautiful pics.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Next pics!

370. 










*371. Plaza De Cibeles and the famous fountain.* From what I red internet about it, this fact seems interesting: "whenever local football team Real Madrid wins a cup, fans flock around the fountain to celebrate".










372. Looking back to the grand street where we came from...










373.










374.










375. Madrid really has high urban environment culture. Even the ugliest buildings, like this brutal one are being tried to made more beautiful, like in this case with greenery










376. This was a beautiful avenue with this garden between. There is a restaurant, but, of course, the prices weren't on cheap side... So I decided to spare my money and walked forward.










377. Interesting modern highrise, chocolate coloured










378. and a good midrise offices building










379.










380. Some random - but again very beautiful and cosy square










381.










382.










383.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very beautiful pictures again! strange that youdon't take apictureof the colombus statue and from the national library


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Vecais, you can´t imagine how much I´m enjoying seeing your pictures today. Not only because Madrid is part of my life like Riga is part of yours, but also because you have lots of good pictures, with interesting angles and some really good panoramics like those in Calle Alcalá (the grand street you mentioned that goes to the fountain of Cibeles).

Thanks man, really a big job.:cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

AZCA district is Madrid's business highrise area which was planned already right after WW2, started to develop only in 70ies, and even now isn't too large, if compared to Paris' La Defense or Frankfurt, or London. 

It consists of several nice office towers and a brutalist style lower buildings, right besides there are also several apartment buildings. We start with them.

384.










385.










386.










387.










388.










389. Looks like a very quality buildings 










390.










391.










392. When I look at these pictures now these AZCA highrises looks really cool but I when I was on place I somehow wasn't too delighted wandering around this area. Probably because I was very exhausted of Madrid's hot day and desperately looked for a place with cold beer or a shop with cold drinks but there wasn't one in AZCA. Btw, the prices in Madrid can vary very much depending on shop - for one and the same Fanta bottle you can pay from 1 EUR to more than 2.










*393. Torre Europa* - 121 m high (just like Riga's Swedbank tower), built in 1985. 










*394. Torre Picasso* is the highest one in this area - it's height is 157 metres. Looks amazing with it's white color, especially on blue sky background. 










*395. Torre Mahou* (Mahou is a popular Spanish beer) with it's 100 metres is high enough to be 16th highest building in Madrid.










*396. Banco De Bilbao* (107 metres) is another elegant-looking tower here.










397. Looking back to Europa tower, appreciating it's technocratic beauty










398.










399. New tower U/C










400.










401.










*402. Madrid's Real Santiago Bernabeu stadium. *After seeing the row at entrance I gave up a thought to visit it and went to the finally found beer place near by.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome photos....thank you for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid doesn't tend to focus its business, we have not a CBD like Paris or Frankfurt, our headquarters are in Castellana but also in highways: A2, A6, M30, M40... in Alcobendas, in Méndez Álvaro, etc. widely spaced.
The idea is to build a huge CBD in northern Madrid, "Operación Chamartín", but crisis is slowing the project.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new updates from Madrid


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

It is incredible that people say Brussels is boring and ugly, even people who have been there! Judging from the pictures it belongs in the top 10, in the same league is Vienna and not far from Paris. 

And Madrid that I visited earlier this year is perhaps my favourite European city.

Incredible pics!:lol:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

yes, Brussels is very nice, I don't know why people criticize the city


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

403. I went one or two metro stations further...










404. And in one of those I saw this amazing... thing. I don't know how to call it, but it was moving and very cool. Can you tell something more about this?










405. I get out next to Quatro Torrres area, 4 impressive tall and modern skyscrapers. Yet I still had to find a way closer to them and I started to walk in that direction (my map didn't showed this area)










406.










407. One of Madrid's train stations somewhere there










408. I liked this area with apartment blocks. They surely look very fresh and planning is very cosy. I sat down on a bench here and drunk another one Lemon Fanta (we don't have it here in Latvia, only Orange Fanta which tastes too sweet for me and when was in Brussels I fell in love with Lemon one and was happy to find it also in Madrid) while observing this building and thinking why some flats have conditioners and some not.










409. Windows closed because of hotness and sun. But that spoils the appearence though, looks a bit like fortress.










410. Great place!










411.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice highrises!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Madrid


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Modern Madrid looks good. Much better than other big European cities modern architecture.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice, thanks for the updates...:cheers2:


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 403. I went one or two metro stations further...
> 404. And in one of those I saw this amazing... thing. I don't know how to call it, but it was moving and very cool. Can you tell something more about this?


Thanx for sharing your beautifull pics!.I love this artistic mural in Chamartín station too! ,a matrix waterfall of numbers 22x40 meters by Vicente Patón & Alberto Tellería>>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz2V8HdeWcM

And yes,Cardachon is right,those commieblocks arent painted in brown,just natural bricks colour with no paint,altough,i agree with you,i find them too repetitive and a little bit depressing,most of them are from Franco's era or inspired in that kind of look.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

This time we are going to visit Quatro Torres area in close-up

412. Some nature on the way there. I was positively surprised to see my favorite trees - poplars - also in Madrid.










413. Some small and empty park (except of some dog who ran around there)










414. Approaching towers










415.










416. This place is amazing exactly because of that there are only 4 those scrapers in the field of (almost) nowhere. The lonely feeling gives a cool effect there.










417. Don't ask me which one I like the most. Each one is nice in it's own way.










418.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

The city on picture 6 looks very Dutch for some reason. Orange roofs, dense, and a typical central area. Not sure, could also be in Belgium or Germany. 

Nice pictures!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful new pics...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Very nice pictures indeed and good explanations to understand how are the places.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

419. A bit closer to centre, some 1 km away from Quatro Torres, there is the famous leaning Kio towers, built in both sides of the city's important magistral.










420. Some unusual building between standard apartments










421.










422.










423.










424. Composition of zoomed Quatro Torres and a golden obelisk.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! amazing pictures!!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

425.










426. There I have to ask Spanish people again - what is this interesting structure?










427. 










428. Paseo De La Castellana is widest and one of the most important avenues in Madrid. It is almost 100 metres wide and goes to the Plaza De Colon (then under other names the same traffic arterie goes until Atocha station).










429.










430. It was quite magical - to stand there in lovely evening, and to observe the effervescent flow of traffic down below. 










431.










432. Azca highrises










433.










434.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

very ice impressions of Madrid, i just uploaded pics of the same part of the city  it was amazing there


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 426. There I have to ask Spanish people again - what is this interesting structure?


It's an old water tank, now unused.



Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 431.


It's funny how you can see the fields south of Madrid from that spot!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

yeah, even Madrid is not huge enough to resist 300 mm zoom


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

435. Next morning traffic










436.










437.










438. Some shots of Old town other side of Gran Via










439.










440.










441.










442.










443.










444. Back to grandeur Gran Via










445.










446.










447.










448.










449. Interesting and weird enough - a brutal but small, and seemingly long ago abandoned building between the historical ones. 










450.










451.










452.










453.










454.










455.










456.










457.










458.










459.










460.










461.










462.










463.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

464. 










465.










466. It was amazing to see how well the green spaces were cared in Madrid, despite of the hotness. 










467.










468.










469. It was weird to see that street lanterns are switched on in daytime.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 469. It was weird to see that street lanterns are switched on in daytime.


That was before the crisis hit the country at its hardest... 
Or maybe there were just maintainance works on the street lanterns.

Anyway, nice Madrid-updates again!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Exactly, that's not common and it wasn't before crisis.
Thank you for updates!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*470. *My next move in Madrid was to take a metro ride to Moncloa district - actually have no idea in which part of city it's located, but my aim was Moncloa tower - I was decided to see the city from above. Here I discovered also other great things, like this Triumph Arch, behind which you see Moncloa tower itself. 










471. 










472. Highways behind the Arch










473. I had to disappoint, because the tower was closed for visitors - due to some reconstruction works. 










474.










475. Maybe someone was angry too and then wrote this text about Michael Jackson here:










476. At least there was such a nice building










477. And another one in Moncloa










478. Facade of some church there


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Simply gorgeous! Can't wait to be there from September onwards.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

OOOoohh thanks again!

You´re pictures are simply marvellous.

The Moncloa tower will be open in one year or so...

For the moment we have to see Madrid from the terrace of the town hall or the top of círculo de bellas artes, but from Moncloa the view is different...

You seem to have a really good camera, which one it is?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid images...thanks for sharing.kay:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

madridhere said:


> OOOoohh thanks again!
> 
> You´re pictures are simply marvellous.
> 
> You seem to have a really good camera, which one it is?


Thanks!  

All of these pictures are taken with old and heavily used Nikon D50 with also old & heavily used 18-55 mm kit lens (teleshots with 70-300 mm). Recently I upgraded to D5100, and gradually will save money for Nikkor 16-85 mm lens.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

479. Atocha station










480.










481. Fascinating interior with "greenhouse" in the middle










482.










483. Next to the station there was this huge modern building - museum of modern art, if I'm not mistaken?










484. Agriculture ministry also there










485. 










486.










487. Here I tried to take a photo which would bring 2D picture of striptease dancer into 3D environment:










488. Rather simple, but sleek & mighty & cool modern architecture










489.










490. Such a wonderful street names plates I've seen only in Madrid:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful photos...:cheers:


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow.

I like Madrid a lot. And your pictures are beautiful.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks for your great pictures.

The museum of modern art is called Reina Sofía museum and it has an old part and a modern one that you have showed. The new one was designed by Jean Nouvel. The old was one designed by Sabatini and it used to be a hospital. 

This museum has many interesting pictures like Guernica by Picasso.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, beautiful & very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Madrid is so amazing. Great architecture, crowdy, blue skies and surprisingly many green spaces. It would be paradise if it wouldn't be such a hot place.


----------



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wapper said:


> Madrid is so amazing. Great architecture, crowdy, blue skies and surprisingly many green spaces. It would be paradise if it wouldn't be such a hot place.


Sure, in July and August it's prohibited to come to the mainlands, probably May, June, September and October have a perfect weather, the rest is either too hot or too cold to stay on the streets.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

491. The famous Prado museum, one of Madrid's hotspots. People were willing to stay in row for hours in +30 degrees...










492.










493.










*494. Retiro park* - main park in Madrid's centre. It's a large and nicely landscaped area, really good place to relax. I wonder what "retiro" means - something like "retired"? 










495.










496. There is a pond in the centre of park where people can hire boats.










497.










498.










499. Crystal Palace, another highlight of the park










500.










501.










502. Another palace!










503. Place to drink Sangrija next to it










504.










505. It should be fantastic - to live in that highrise. Right next to Retiro park and with a view over the city... We'll return to this highrise a bit later.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice pictures! You did a good job in picturing the architecture aswell the people


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, your pictures are amazing


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thank you, guys.

Again some night views of Madrid's main streets on my way back to hotel:

506.










507.










508.










509. Post office building. We'll return to it in next pictures.










510. 










511. 










512.










513.










514. Telefonica building's clock. Somehow fascinated me for at least 10 minutes. 










515. Perfect urbanity...










516.










517.










518.










519. This fountain was surrounded by many drunk but friendly people, celebrating the Spanish night.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

520. Next morning - my last day in Madrid. 










521.










522.










523. An obligate thing when visiting every city is to see it from above. After unsuccesful attempt with Moncloa tower I didn't gave up and went into the tourist centre to ask from where else it's possible. This is not the strongest side of Madrid - only this building of Post office (which is also not very high) was offered. 










524.










525. Inside the building. The entrance to viewing platform was for free, but it was allowed only about 15-20 minutes to be up there for one group. :bash: It's too less for me to take proper amount of aerial pics, using both wider and telezoom lenses. I applied for another group and went up second time as well. 










526.










527. View to traffic ring right in front of the building. 










528. 










529. Madrid's centre main streets and impressive buildings 










530. Gran Via to the right side










531. View to modern part, Azca district in distance










532. The cool additional affect for Madrid's skyline comes from the mountains in background










533.










534. However, the usual rooftop scene is not that beautiful. Looks rather chaotic and disharmoniuous










535. 










536.










537. So, better take a look back to Gran Via Art Deco beauties










538.










539.










540.










541.










542.










543. 










544. Here the zoom reaches the suburbs of Madrid. It's interesting - it seems Madrid has no private housing suburbs? Those buildings on the border area of the city and countryside are multiflat apartment houses, apparently, and the similar view were also to other parts.










545.










546. An army of cranes far away... Wasn't the real estate bubble exploded yet in last summer in Spain?










547.










548. View to Retiro park side










549. And to Old Town










550. 










551.










552. Quatro Torres in background










553.










554. Thanks to historical Post office for giving the aerial perspective on Madrid, but now we must go further on hot July afternoon on Madrid's streets. A couple of hours left to visit one more district of the city - and, man, that was also a beautiful one...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 544. Here the zoom reaches the suburbs of Madrid. It's interesting - it seems Madrid has no private housing suburbs? Those buildings on the border area of the city and countryside are multiflat apartment houses, apparently, and the similar view were also to other parts.


no, there are lot of private housing suburbs, but you can't see it from the post building(that nowadays is the city hall)




Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 546. An army of cranes far away... Wasn't the real estate bubble exploded yet in last summer in Spain?


well, but there are lot of projects that were better planed, and also there are a lot of public housing that still being built. The country is not completely stopped


and once again, great pictures!!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Vecais, first thanks again for your beautiful pictures and impressions.

Second, people wait outside Prado Museum only because they don´t buy their tickets by internet. I always do and avoid all that.

Third, Retiro means retirement. The name of the park is because it used to be a place where the Spanish kings went to rest. It had a palace in the middle of it that was partly burnt. Now you can see a part of it near Prado Museum. In the XVII century the kings used to celebrate there gigantic operas, theatre productions and things like that. 

In the XX century the park was opened for the public.

Forth, the better place to see Madrid from the top is the Circulo de Bellas Artes. There you can stay as long as you want. It´s near Gran Vía and it´s higher than the old Post Office. So you can get a better view. Maybe next time you come?


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations for all this beautiful pics! Really nice! and great job


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

madridhere said:


> Forth, the better place to see Madrid from the top is the Circulo de Bellas Artes. There you can stay as long as you want. It´s near Gran Vía and it´s higher than the old Post Office. So you can get a better view. Maybe next time you come?


Thanks for this (and all the other) info! You should go work in Madrid tourism info centre, as they couldn't tell me this  But, yes, I already miss Madrid, and I'm sure that someday I will return to this city - then will try out that place.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

555. We're on the way to last area to visit in this trip... and passing by once again Retiro park.










556.










557. Great looking church










558.










559. The street leads us forward...










560.










561. Here we are at the high apartment building previously seen from Retiro park. Imho, a dream place (one of) to live in Madrid in it's higher floors (although itself it looks quite brutal of course, but you don't have to worry about it if you live *in* it). 










562.










563. 










564.










565.










566. And here we are. It's Salamanca district, another very beautiful and charming area of Madrid. We'll continue with it next time what will be the last part of this thread.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely pictures.

I think the Salamanca neighbourhood is quite interesting although many tourist miss it.

I´m very fond to see your pictures, Vecais.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

So, this is the last bunch of photos from my trip in July 2011 to two of the most charming cities I've ever been to. Hopefully it was interesting to you!

567.










568.










569.










570.










571.










572. As I promised - Salamanca district. A beautiful avenue sneaking through it. One of the reasons why I love Madrid are those avenues...










573.










574.










575. Salamanca seems to be one of the best places to live in Madrid. Apartment prices should be high there. But is it mostly apartment or offices nieghbourhood (question to Spanish forumers)? 










576.










577. I was quite fascinated by this pavement. It made me feel the charm of 20th Century beginning atmosphere (although I doubt it is so old actually).










578.










579.










580.










581.










582. The most brutal church I've seen!










583. There are also an interesting modern architecture in the area










584.










585.










586. Some shopping centre. I was thirsty and hungry and searched for place to sit down to eat and drink something, but in this centre it wasn't on the first floor and it was quite crowdy inside there that I didn't wanted to search on higher floors.










587. Cool historical corner building.










588. And another one










589. Now I'm back to Madrid Barajas. My flight back to Brussels Charleroi you can find in the middle tab. I have long night ahead, in the airport, and then after another one in Charleroi ariport before my flight to Riga. It was hard (I slept short time), but beautiful! In Charleroi airport, I could listen to an interesting talk between an Irish woman who'll visit Stockholm to see hers grand-son participating in athletics championship, an Iraqi middle-aged man who lives in Stockholm as an fugitive from Iraq, and a guy from Ghana who studies in Europe (don't remember it was Stockholm or some other city). 










590. In Barajas, I took bus to visit the airport's new terminal which is located some 10 km from all other terminals! One of coolest terminals I've seen.










591. Quatro Torres seen from Barajas new terminal. Bye bye Madrid!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, great new pictures!!!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Super shots of Madrid - wonderful summer light as well. How did the heat feel, dry or humid? You certainly got around considering.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks!



Bristol Mike said:


> Super shots of Madrid - wonderful summer light as well. How did the heat feel, dry or humid? You certainly got around considering.


Yes, the heat felt very dry - in comparison to humid heat in Baltic summers it's like to be baked on a frying-pan, not boiled in water.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the heat felt very dry - in comparison to humid heat in Baltic summers it's like to be baked on a frying-pan, not boiled in water.


Haha, it´s a good comparison.

And about your question, I think that Salamanca district can have 30% of offices and 70% of residences. It´s still a place of residence for high class people and a good place for offices of lawyers, economists, doctors and so on.

Excellent pictures, as always. I´m simply in love with that light.

Thanks again Vecais.


----------



## LiannaWilson (May 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for the lovely pictures and I'm eagerly waiting to visit these places.


----------

